# Ferry Prices for 2011



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I note some of you have already booked your ferries for France 2011, what are the prices like. We areM/H plus trailer (car). Do you think booking early is always cheaper.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You should have booked before 8am this morning with the Norfolk Ferries NEC show discount code - that would have been about the best price you could have got.
£24 each way low season (£37 high season) + surcharge for over 8metres.


----------



## ruffingitsmoothly (May 1, 2005)

Hi I have been trying to book a crossing to Ireland with any of the ferry lines for March 2011 but despite emails etc no prices past January 2011!!!

Regards Pat


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't think booking early _is_ always cheaper, but you do then have to take whatever is available at the time.

Bit like deciding should I lift my shares now, or leave them to rise (or fall further!)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> You should have booked before 8am this morning with the Norfolk Ferries NEC show discount code - that would have been about the best price you could have got.
> £24 each way low season (£37 high season) + surcharge for over 8metres.


I booked our NorfolkLine 2011 (March, June and September) returns on Sunday evening using the NEC code for £18.50 each way.
This was the price throughout the whole 24 hours for an over 2.5m high and less than 8m long motorhome.

An £11 fuel surcharge was added to the £37 making our 2011 returns £48.

NOTE; I've just checked NorfolkLine website and the code TEF04 is still reducing the published fare from £28.50 to £18.50 per crossing


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Years ago as a tugger we used to ensure our ferry crossing by booking early.
I would then check the prices as we neared the departure date.
In most years they would dip 2 to 3 months prior to departure and then rise again.
That was on Britany Ferries.
Now as a mher the fare is cheaper as we use dover calais.

Dave p


----------

